# Popped my Postmates cherry today 🙄



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Think this will be my first and last delivery with them.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Did you have a cigarette after?


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Brave man, good heart.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

lol I actually gave them the benefit of the doubt and did 3 deliveries with them. That was all I needed to see. Never again 😂😂


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I TRIED to do a PM once. I took a bs offer to try PM out. I say tried because when I pulled up to the Wendy’s drive thru the manager said “we don’t accept THAT card here.” She told me the franchisee has been stiffed too many times by them. One and done!


----------



## ea30 (Sep 22, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Think this will be my first and last delivery with them.
> View attachment 479398


Maybe you'll get a tip later. I did my first PM today and it ended up ok. I'll pick and choose my spots for now.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

ea30 said:


> Maybe you'll get a tip later. I did my first PM today and it ended up ok. I'll pick and choose my spots for now.
> View attachment 479571


How much time do they have to tip? Nothing yet.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> How much time do they have to tip? Nothing yet.


Most customers usually tip within a day or 2. I've had tips come in over a week later though

PM probably isn't worth it in ur area at $.47/mile, that's too low. You have to rely on tips too much


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Most customers usually tip within a day or 2. I've had tips come in over a week later though
> 
> PM probably isn't worth it in ur area at $.47/mile, that's too low. You have to rely on tips too much


I was hesitant since they don't give you any details when you're pinged. Seeing the numbers now I don't think I'll do it again. Took a gamble and lost. This is why I don't like gambling with my earnings. Sticking to doordash from now on.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I was hesitant since they don't give you any details when you're pinged. Seeing the numbers now I don't think I'll do it again. Took a gamble and lost. This is why I don't like gambling with my earnings. Sticking to doordash from now on.


At least u know for sure now. $.47/mile is the lowest possible PM rate


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> How much time do they have to tip? Nothing yet.


I do only Postmates and I've received tips a month later. Few tip immediately after delivery most seem to tip when they order their next delivery. So after a busy day with say 15 delivery and 4 tips that day I notice the next day a few more and then sporadically they pop in. I've learned to just do and be patient


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Actually that looks pretty good for a Postmates order.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> Actually that looks pretty good for a Postmates order.


That's sad if true &#128546;


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> Actually that looks pretty good for a Postmates order.


That's as bad as it gets with PM. This is one of my recent PM orders with similar mileage (batched order). Even after taking off $2.40 for the 2nd order + $8.11 tip that's still $14 compared to $8


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I signed up for postmates last September. They sent me a bag and a Postmates CC. I went online for the 1st Time and they sent me 3 consecutive offers that were 8-10 miles away with an estimated pay out of $5. I declined them all, wrote support to delete my account, deleted the app, shredded their Credit Card and I kept the free delivery bag. That free delivery bag was later stolen by an Uber customer.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

ea30 said:


> Maybe you'll get a tip later. I did my first PM today and it ended up ok. I'll pick and choose my spots for now.
> View attachment 479571


And seeing as how they can retract the tip for days... Good luck keeping that tip.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> And seeing as how they can retract the tip for days... Good luck keeping that tip.


Ive never experienced that in almost 4 years. Is that something that really happens on PM?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

My weekly total always goes up never down Never seen it.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> My weekly total always goes up never down  Never seen it.


Yea I've never seen or heard of it happening on PM, only on Instacart.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

In fact it’s very rare that someone will say I’ll take of you in the app. Like they do on Uber and Lyft when they don’t tip! In fact t about 70% do tip on delivering. And I’m at 100% tipping when I deliver alcohol!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Think this will be my first and last delivery with them.
> View attachment 479398


Wow .07 a minute and .47 a mile? 
Plus a walmart too. 
I dont blame you one bit
Well you did get that DOLLAR...&#128514;


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I'll stick to DoorDash thank you.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Think this will be my first and last delivery with them.
> View attachment 479398


Once Uber takes over it will only get "better", lol.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Postmates was good during the shut down, mostly 5, 7 10 and 15 tips on $7 base. That's all gone again now.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Good thing about food delivery is, if you have an IBS flare-up mid trip, you can pull into a Courtyard by Marriott and handle it and the customer has no choice but to wait.


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Think this will be my first and last delivery with them.
> View attachment 479398


how does it feel to know they value your time waiting at 7c a minute &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Think this will be my first and last delivery with them.
> View attachment 479398


Uber will probably MAKE CHANGES WITH THAT, since PM was bought out. It make take several months to see what happens.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Kiwi driver said:


> how does it feel to know they value your time waiting at 7c a minute &#128514;&#128514;


It wasn't good for my self esteem &#128546;


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I have done Postmates in multiple markets. The only good thing about them is... you can use them for income in multiple markets. Thats just about it. Their obsession with ALWAYS sending you miles away to pick up an order that they pay you for peanuts while also making it difficult on the customer's side to tip you makes them worse than Uber in my opinion. They are always my lowest priority. Every delivery I get from them is a BS type delivery. They also love to bait you with a double or triple only for the extra orders to be canceled once you arrived and have them reassigned to other postmate drivers. Seriously, the guy who runs dispatch for Postmates is an expert puppet master and I won't have any parts of their games.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

The Jax said:


> I have done Postmates in multiple markets. The only good thing about them is... you can use them for income in multiple markets. Thats just about it. Their obsession with ALWAYS sending you miles away to pick up an order that they pay you for peanuts while also making it difficult on the customer's side to tip you makes them worse than Uber in my opinion. They are always my lowest priority. Every delivery I get from them is a BS type delivery. They also love to bait you with a double or triple only for the extra orders to be canceled once you arrived and have them reassigned to other postmate drivers. Seriously, the guy who runs dispatch for Postmates is an expert puppet master and I won't have any parts of their games.


I concur. I signed up for Postmates last September. My first 4 "Pings" were 8-10 miles away for $3-$7. I declined them all, logged off and then I wrote customer support to delete my account. I don't live in the middle of nowhere. There are restaurants within a couple of miles of my apartment so I'm not sure why they were trying to play me for an idiot.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

ea30 said:


> Maybe you'll get a tip later. I did my first PM today and it ended up ok. I'll pick and choose my spots for now.
> View attachment 479571


Nice one!


----------



## ea30 (Sep 22, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> I concur. I signed up for Postmates last September. My first 4 "Pings" were 8-10 miles away for $3-$7. I declined them all, logged off and then I wrote customer support to delete my account. I don't live in the middle of nowhere. There are restaurants within a couple of miles of my apartment so I'm not sure why they were trying to play me for an idiot.


It's been downhill since. Of all the apps I've tried, Postmates is the worst. It's like they take the worst aspects of Lyft and Uber and put them together in a delivery app. They are definitely my lowest priority and hardly used already. Almost every time I take one for whatever reason I end up regretting it. My cancellation rate on it is the highest of any app. Wonder how long I'll last.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

If Uber owns them then you know they won't pay crap.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They just merged their dispatch platform which is why they had to lower the pay on eats to match the lower pay of postmates.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Just came here to laugh at $0.07/minute.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> Just came here to laugh at $0.07/minute.


But this is being paid. Driver support even told me so.

Not to mention its 15 minutes max, so its $1 of "being paid", considering most orders take an hour to complete, it's being paid alright. It's you paying them.


----------

